# Hi (and great board)



## Jimski (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi! My name's Jim. I've had Type 1 for about 14 years and I'm _very_ pleased to find this board!  I'm a London-based musician and record producer.

I'm sure I'm gonna have some questions to ask. I've been 'bumbling along' with my Diabetes for years, without really thinking about it much, but on reading through some of the posts here, I realise there's a LOT I don't know! 

So thanks for the brilliant resource, and happy holidays to all you fellow 'pin-stickers'!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Jim, pleased to meet you - hope you have a very merry Christmas!


----------

